# Pensacola Venue?



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

what is a good venue to host a redfish tourn (on the water) with a launch near by? also if anyone has any connections to a place/resturant/bar/ect that might meet our needs please let me know.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Paradise Bar Grill, 850-916-5087. They hold some tournys there. 21 Via de Luna, Pensacola Beach*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe Hub Stacy's on the ICW at Galvez Landing, Innerarity Point Road.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Maybe Hub Stacy's on the ICW at Galvez Landing, Innerarity Point Road.


Completely agree! Would be a great place to hold a tourney and flats and lagoons both in AL and FL are very close by.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Shoreline park, Naval live oaks, Flounders...there's lots of places around here!


----------

